# ICD 10 practice scenarios



## mobleya

Hi

Does anyone know of a website that offer complex practice scenarios?  Also a website that breaks down some of the guidelines and rules for ICD 10.  My company is requiring us to be tested on ICD 10 and if we do not pass the tests each month we can lose our jobs.  The last test was really hard and I am not sure if I passed.  We are aloud to use the internet as a resource but I have not been able to find anything that helps with some of the guidelines which are a little confusing.

thanks


----------



## dlharris

*Aapc*

Where I work we haven't really even started ICD-10 training yet.  So I decided to purchase the ICD-10 online General Code Set myself - and I think it was great training.  I have completed it, then I purchased the AAPC online practice Proficiency Assessment and I  took it and that was great also - plus you can take that practice test as many times as you want to.  I am hoping the AAPC online Real ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is fixed by this weekend so I can take my test.

With you company if you take the Real ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment yourself  - and pass it  (which is what we all have to do to keep our certifications)  would that take care of your weekly tests?


----------



## mitchellde

The ICD-10 CM guidelines are not significantly different from the ICD-9 Cm guidelines.  Be sure that what you are find on line is for ICD-10 CM and not ICD-10.  These are different code sets and do have different guidelines and can be very confusing.  The ICD-10 CM guidelines should be in the front of your ICD-10 CM code book.  Most of the ICD-9 Cm guidelines were pasted right over to the ICD-10 CM code set.  There are truely only a very few differences.


----------



## mobleya

no the aapc assessment does not count unfortunately


----------



## mkm1517

*Google Search*

I found the below links during a Google search for free ICD-10-CM practice quizzes.  I copied and pasted the questions into a Word document of approximately 100 questions each and then timed myself so I could treat it like the real thing.  I found this very helpful - hopefully you will too.  Good luck!

http://health-information.advancewe...ical-Skill-Building-for-the-ICD-10-Coder.aspx

http://www.justcoding.com/free-quizzes

http://www.codebusters.com/blog/


----------



## astrong3

*ICD-10 Quizzes*

Thank you so much for this information. This is really going to help me prepare for the AAPC ICD-10 test I have to take to keep my CPC certification.


----------



## rajkumark

Kindly let me know if you need more scenarios in ICD 10?


----------



## shamnaka

Kindly let me know to get more scenarios in ICD 10?


----------



## dhuff628@aol.com

I would love to have additional scenarios.  I took my boot camp training in September & decided to go on-line & see where I could find coding examples.  Needless to say, we get rusty real quick if we don't stay on top of any type of coding.


----------



## marilynchristine

dlharris said:


> Where I work we haven't really even started ICD-10 training yet.  So I decided to purchase the ICD-10 online General Code Set myself - and I think it was great training.  I have completed it, then I purchased the AAPC online practice Proficiency Assessment and I  took it and that was great also - plus you can take that practice test as many times as you want to.  I am hoping the AAPC online Real ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is fixed by this weekend so I can take my test.
> 
> With you company if you take the Real ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment yourself  - and pass it  (which is what we all have to do to keep our certifications)  would that take care of your weekly tests?



 I just started the ICD-10 online General Code Set training myself.  Does anyone know if there is an answer key for the workbook?  There are 35 case studies at the end of the book, and it would be hard to know if I am doing them correctly without an answer key.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## BenCrocker

Did you buy the At your own pace version? If yes they provide multiple choice questions for each case and they give you the rational after.


----------



## Texascoder64

Do you get CEU's for the Proficiency exam? If so, how many?


----------



## BenCrocker

Texascoder64 said:


> Do you get CEU's for the Proficiency exam? If so, how many?


At your own pace was 16ceus


----------



## acalce

Codebusters.


----------



## bharris77

*ICD-10 workbook*

When I attended the boot camp we were giving the answers to the 35 questions in the back of the work book. You should be able to pull up that information on the slides for the boot camp or email the speaker of the session and they will be able to send you the answers for the workbook. Let me know if this helps. I have the answers in my book, but not sure if it is the same book. I took my test is 2013 when they were in Texas.


----------



## Navinprabha

*Need scenarios in ICD-10*



rajkumark said:


> Kindly let me know if you need more scenarios in ICD 10?



Hi Raj,


please send scenarios in ICD-10


----------



## vidya.shankar

*ICD 10 Coding senario*



shamnaka said:


> Kindly let me know to get more scenarios in ICD 10?



HI


please send scenarios in ICD-10

mail - vidyashankar06112@gmail.com


----------



## CodingKing

vidya.shankar said:


> HI
> 
> 
> please send scenarios in ICD-10
> 
> mail - vidyashankar06112@gmail.com



AHIMA puts out a book annually called clinical coding workout which has tons of examples for coding CM, PCS, CPT etc.  Make sure you buy the version with online answers.


----------



## docmark

CodingKing said:


> AHIMA puts out a book annually called clinical coding workout which has tons of examples for coding CM, PCS, CPT etc.  Make sure you buy the version with online answers.



Would you know if the Clinical Coding Workout W/ Online Answers *2014* is entirely in ICD-10-CM? I'm planning to buy this over the 2016 version since it's cheaper.


----------



## CodingKing

docmark said:


> Would you know if the Clinical Coding Workout W/ Online Answers *2014* is entirely in ICD-10-CM? I'm planning to buy this over the 2016 version since it's cheaper.



2016 is actually the first year I bought. I did look at the description of the 2014 on amazon and it does mention ICD-10. I would believe it since I10 was supposed to go live in 2014 (well, it was supposed to go live alomost every year in the last decade  ). They didn't publish a 2015 since there was so much uncertainty. I don't believe ICD-10-CM had any changes between 2014, 2015 & 2016.



> Clinical Coding Workout challenges coding students and professionals with more than 1,500 coding scenarios and exercises to develop the expert skills required for coding accuracy. Questions are presented by code set, *including exercises from the 2014 editions of ICD-10-CM/PCS, CPT, and HCPCS Level II*. Ways in which this valuable resource can be used include: HIM educators can use the exercises to supplement basic- and intermediate-level course materials HIM and coding students can use the exercises for self-directed learning Coding professionals can use the exercises to gain additional coding experience in inpatient, ambulatory, physician practice, and nonacutecare settings Employers can use this resource to challenge new coding professionals who are ready to sharpen their skills Coding managers can use this material as a tool to assess the competency of coding staff for complex coding practice Preparing to sit for the mastery-level coding exams offered by AHIMA (CCS and CCS-P) to gain additional insight into a variety of specialty coding topics* Key Features Practice of coding in ICD-10-CM/PCS to prepare for the October 1, 2014 implementation *Coding for present on admission and MS-DRGs Subsections addressing specific body systems and diseases, providing targeted practice Case studies with multiple choice and open-ended questions that address skills at all levels


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose

marilynchristine said:


> I just started the ICD-10 online General Code Set training myself.  Does anyone know if there is an answer key for the workbook?  There are 35 case studies at the end of the book, and it would be hard to know if I am doing them correctly without an answer key.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Usually you can just google it, and google can't answer it post it in aapc forum, you could get help here


----------



## docmark

CodingKing said:


> 2016 is actually the first year I bought. I did look at the description of the 2014 on amazon and it does mention ICD-10. I would believe it since I10 was supposed to go live in 2014 (well, it was supposed to go live alomost every year in the last decade  ). They didn't publish a 2015 since there was so much uncertainty. I don't believe ICD-10-CM had any changes between 2014, 2015 & 2016.



Thank you Coding King! I'm going to buy 2014.


----------

